# Toro service center



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm debating on getting an Ariens or Toro snowblower for my next snowblower. But I just found out the Toro is actually canadian made. Which would be better for me assuming their service centers would be located in Canada as well. Does anyone here know the closest service center Toro has to Toronto?


----------



## gas_powered (Oct 6, 2010)

I think you're mistaken. Toro snowblowers aren't made in Canada. But they do have a lot more service centers in Toronto compared to Ariens. You can go to the Toro homepage and locate a service center close to your address there. Hope that helps.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

It might not be a bad idea to check out the service facility where you are planning to buy.
I purchased from my local Toro dealer primarily because of the help they have always supplied in the past.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll try out what you suggested Charles. There's a few I was able to find that's not too far from my place. I'll go check them out and even see what kind of deals they have right now for snowblowers. Last thing I need is to have problems with my snowblower and a very uncooperative sales rep.


----------

